# Melanotan questions



## msumuscle (Jun 8, 2011)

I would like to here some feedback by people who have injected Melanotan for skin darkening purposes.  I've heard some research chem companies sell it, can anyone tell me which companies sell it, which ones work, which ones don't?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bwrag (Jun 8, 2011)

EP works


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, EP works...it is very strong!!


----------



## Walnutz (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm using CEM Products melanotan now and have used it before.  Love the stuff.  I'm very fair skinned and have never had a tan before the advent of melanotan.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Never tan but I am the darkest I have ever been with tanning every once and a while. EP is the shit.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

you be stupid to buy from cem he is a prick dick head and is real real high priced and slow ep is 19 dollars and ships in 2 days.and is good.cem is like 70 dollars or some stupid shit.if you have a brain buy from ep if you bought from cem you do not have a brain in your head end of story.


----------

